# TTS & Random House boycott



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

There was a discussion (over on the dark side) about a Random House boycott due to their automatice removal of TTS.  When it was first mentioned, I was surprised by how many 'houses' were under RH, but didn't really seriously think about it.

After thinking about it as well as trying out TTS on my 20 minute daily commute (instead of podcasts).  I think I understand why some folks want to boycott and I am going to put my $ where my mouth is this time and give up some books that I would have purchased.  I think I will also do a boycott tweet once a day and perhaps blog weekly with a random list of books to boycott.
Has anyone else joined that boycott?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about it. Who is under the random house umbrella?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I haven't heard anything about it. Who is under the random house umbrella?


Its not nice.....I've had to remove the Del Rey and Bantam books off my wish and purchase lists 

The Crown Publishing Group - Broadway | Crown | Crown Business | Crown Forum | Clarkson Potter | Doubleday Business | Doubleday Religion | Harmony | Potter Craft | Potter Style | Three Rivers Press | Shaye Areheart Books | Waterbrook Multnomah

Knopf Doubleday Publishing Group - Alfred A. Knopf | Anchor Books | Doubleday | Everyman's Library | Nan A. Talese |Pantheon Books | Schocken Books | Vintage
The Monacelli Press

Random House Publishing Group - Ballantine Books | Bantam Dell | Del Rey | Del Rey / Lucas Books | The Dial Press | Fawcett | Ivy Books | The Modern Library | One World | Random House Trade Group |Random House Trade Paperbacks | Reader's Circle | Spectra | Spiegel & Grau | Strivers Row Books | Villard Books | Wellspring

Random House Children's Books - [email protected] (RH Children's Books) | Golden Books

RH Information Group - Fodor's Travel | Living Language | Prima Games | Princeton Review | RH Puzzles & Games | RH Reference Publishing | Sylvan Learning


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it being disclosed on the affected book's Kindle page that the TTS has been disabled?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I guess we could go to any Random House published book in the kindle store and look? Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster said:


> Is it being disclosed on the affected book's Kindle page that the TTS has been disabled?


Yes it is


Rasputina said:


> I guess we could go to any Random House published book in the kindle store and look? Maybe I'll do that.


All of the RH books I had on my wish list note that TTS is disabled.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

If all else fails, download a sample to see if TTS works?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Yes it is
> All of the RH books I had on my wish list note that TTS is disabled.


Could you point me where to look for the TSS disabled note? I must be blind, I can't see it on the product details on the kindle store books and I looked up one I own published by Crown. But I only have a K1 right now so I can't test.

ok nevermind I see it up by the picture of the book on the website. Blech! I think I'm going to write them a note about this.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The thing that gets me is that honestly with the computer voice they use the Kindle  TTS feature is not a substitute for audiobooks. I actually have a couple Random House books I bought on K that I already had in hardback ( how I first read them) and on audiobook. The readers on audiobooks generally bring something to the reading that is not replicated by the computer voice. Sure it's great for having part of the book read to you when need your eyes elsewhere but I wouldn't read a whole book with it and it wouldn't stop me from buying the audiobook. All they are doing is pissing me off for not letting use something that is an occasional convenience.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I honestly fail to see what TTS supposedly takes away from RH??

What reason they would even have for wanting it disabled on it's books??

edited to add: I don't even use TTS and yet it irks me that RH has taken this stance.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> All they are doing is pissing me off for not letting use something that is an occasional convenience.


^ Pretty much.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The thing that gets me is that honestly with the computer voice they use the Kindle TTS feature is not a substitute for audiobooks. I actually have a couple Random House books I bought on K that I already had in hardback ( how I first read them) and on audiobook. The readers on audiobooks generally bring something to the reading that is not replicated by the computer voice. Sure it's great for having part of the book read to you when need your eyes elsewhere but I wouldn't read a whole book with it and it wouldn't stop me from buying the audiobook. All they are doing is pissing me off for not letting use something that is an occasional convenience.


I quite agree. There's a time for audiobooks and a time for TTS. Personally I would never bother with an audiobook and if there were no TTS ever, I'd still choose reading versus listening.

However, there are times when I love using TTS - halfway through a chapter and I have to make dinner (blah!) or when I am driving, for example. I could never listen to the whole book that way, and often I have to re-read anyway because some of it is a bit "off" but I love having the option of it.

BIG BOO to Random House!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I honestly fail to see what TTS supposedly takes away from RH??
> 
> What reason they would even have for wanting it disabled on it's books??
> 
> edited to add: I don't even use TTS and yet it irks me that RH has taken this stance.


I believe it started from the Author's Guild, who claimed it infringes on audio copyright. There are a bunch of articles online about it, most complaining about the Authors Guild in the same way I am!

So, Amazon caved and said ok, it can be optional, and I assume RH have jumped on that option from a sales POV. That thinking is flawed IMO because it only affects sales Kindlers used to buy both the reading material AND the audio version. I doubt that's the case for most books. I can see people doing it for their true favorites reads, but that's about it. So ultimately I can't see how it affects audiobook sales at all.

I'd hate to boycott RH because a lot of my favorite authors are under that umbrella too. Maybe though if their Kindle sales dried up they might reconsider.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I hate to boycott too. I think an organized letter writing ( or email ) campaign would prove more useful.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I honestly fail to see what TTS supposedly takes away from RH??
> 
> What reason they would even have for wanting it disabled on it's books??
> 
> edited to add: I don't even use TTS and yet it irks me that RH has taken this stance.


I think their rationale is that people won't buy the audio book. Of course I think that is a flawed hypothesis.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

...there's always buying the MSReader (.lit) version from fictionwise.com and then breaking the DRM to turn it into a .mobi (.prc).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

unrequited said:


> ...there's always buying the MSReader (.lit) version from fictionwise.com and then breaking the DRM to turn it into a .mobi (.prc).


but that would be wrong. . .so we won't do that or tell anyone else how to do it here.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> but that would be wrong. . .so we won't do that or tell anyone else how to do it here.


That's why I kept it vague. But DRM breaking isn't wrong, it's just not condoned (by the vendors, by the mods here, whatever) which are two separate distinctions completely.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

unrequited said:


> That's why I kept it vague. But DRM breaking isn't wrong, it's just not condoned (by the vendors, by the mods here, whatever) which are two separate distinctions completely.


Of course it not wrong. DRM is wrong.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

While I don't listen to TTS, I also find it troublesome to have it disabled as well.

Will publishers against TTS begin banning teachers from reading to children aloud? Goodness knows that means one less audio book bought.

Have those who are so against TTS even listened to it? It absolutely doesn't capture what can be so wonderful about audio books. If I buy an audio book (which I admit is rare) I do it for who is reading it. My thoughts on TTS are strictly for convenience. I feel that is how most people operate (using it for convenience, or perhaps when their eyes just need a rest).

Even though I don't use it, I like having the option of using it. This is one of those things that I'll probably boycott not because I use it but because I disagree with their action.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I enjoyed the TTS feature when I'm at the gym.  Sure it's not perfect, but still quite useful.  Ixnay on RH............  they should read this thread.....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd like to add my voice to y'all who point out that this is stupid by RH (& others) and that I totally agree that the audiobook versions, when done by good narrators, is an entirely different experience. 

Although I only have a KK so haven't experirenced the TTS, I have to say that these publishers need to get real and realize that they are probably hurting their sales with their limiting approach to all this.

There are too many examples of folks getting something as a 'freebie' and going on to spend lots more because they get hooked!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I think their rationale is that people won't buy the audio book. Of course I think that is a flawed hypothesis.


Does anyone regularly buy the book and the audiobook? Personally, I'm picking one or the other. They got my money, then they act all stupid. Its bad customer service!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Does anyone regularly buy the book and the audiobook? Personally, I'm picking one or the other. They got my money, then they act all stupid. Its bad customer service!


I get both for stories that I love. They are different experiences.

My favorites: 
The Outlander series 
The Twilight series 
Mists of Avalon
Skulduggery Pleasant
Wicked Lovely series
...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If I were to listen to a book, I'd much prefer it be an audio book with the author or someone who is a very good reader reading it.  I have a K1, so listening is not an option with it.  I'm not boycotting RH.  I'm boycotting the expensive kindle books (more than 9.99).


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

For some reason Audiobooks tend to loose my interest quickly and other then to try it out, I don't see myself using the TTS feature on my Kindle.  

I do think that it is wrong for RH to decide to not allow the feature because they want to make more money off the audio books.  People who like Audiobooks will still by them because the TTS, and the people who prefer to actually read the words themselves won't.  

I won't boycott, but I will send emails.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Could you point me where to look for the TSS disabled note? I must be blind, I can't see it on the product details on the kindle store books and I looked up one I own published by Crown. But I only have a K1 right now so I can't test.
> 
> ok nevermind I see it up by the picture of the book on the website. Blech! I think I'm going to write them a note about this.


Look at this book and you will see the line "Text-to-Speech: Not enabled" right under the price. Shame on this one as I had enjoyed the series up to this point. I won't continue on until TTS is re-enabled.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Question: I just downloaded Colum McCann's Let the Great World Spin, which is published by Random House, and it does allow TTS; also, the Amazon description does not include the "Text-to-Speech: Not enabled" notice. So, is the policy to disallow TTS a publishing house decision? An author decision? An agent decision? In short, I'm confused!  *


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

interesting.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Question: I just downloaded Colum McCann's Let the Great World Spin, which is published by Random House, and it does allow TTS; also, the Amazon description does not include the "Text-to-Speech: Not enabled" notice. So, is the policy to disallow TTS a publishing house decision? An author decision? An agent decision? In short, I'm confused!  *


Per Random House--ALL of their books would have TTS disabled. So now I'm miffed, because if certain books don't how do we know if it is a mistake or if its the author/other decision?

GAH!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

All of the Random House books I own already that have TSS disabled are available on audio book that may be the defining factor?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm probably in the vast minority here but if you order an audio book do you expect to get an e-book or dtb version of it also?  

If not, why would anyone expect to get an audio (albeit not of the normal audio book quality) version of a book when you buy the e-book?  In effect that's what's being demanded of having TTS enabled on an e-book is it not? You are buying one version of a book and asking that another version be provided free of charge.

At least anecdotally it appears that RH may only be disabling TTS on books that are offered in audio format also and if that is true aren't they simply limiting folks to the version of the book they bought and paid for?
Has anyone found a book NOT offered in an audio version with TTS disabled?

Don't get me wrong -- TTS in certain circumstances is wonderful, but I fail to see the reason for boycotting a publisher because they are trying to assert the publication rights they own.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Why do we expect it? Because it's a built in feature of the kindle 2 and DX, that is why. I don't think it's unreasonable to want to use the features that are built into a device I pay good money for. They are deluding themselves if they think that TSS as it currently is on the K is any type of competition with audiobooks.



> If not, why would anyone expect to get an audio (albeit not of the normal audio book quality) version of a book when you buy the e-book? In effect that's what's being demanded of having TTS enabled on an e-book is it not? You are buying one version of a book and asking that another version be provided free of charge.


It's not an audiobook by any stretch of the imagination. What it is, is the equivalent of closed captioning on TV and DVD or other assistive technology.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Is that too big of a demand?  You are buying the book..


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Also, it's about keeping K customers satisfied. If I buy an e-book I'm not buying it for the audio capabilities, but if it doesn't have it, then I feel limited in my K experience.

By not allowing it, they're causing many K owners to become frustrated and react negatively. Allowing it is good PR, IMO. If I like what the company is doing, I like the company and I'm more likely to look to buy things from the company.
At least, that's how I operate.

Obviously the main issue is if TTS is available will people stop buying audio books? And I still have to say no because TTS cannot even compare to audio books.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Why do we expect it? Because it's a built in feature of the kindle 2 and DX, that is why. I don't think it's unreasonable to want to use the features that are built into a device I pay good money for. They are deluding themselves if they think that TSS as it currently is on the K is any type of competition with audiobooks.


Okay but a built in feature of a K2 or DX is the ability to read the text of a book also -- so it should include a DTB -- after all you are buying the book.... How is that any different?

Publishers negotiate for and are granted rights based upon the medium that the book will be offered in -- your opinion as to whether the audio of TTS is in competition with an true audio book is really irrelevant. The fact of the matter is you purchased a book in E-Form and that's what is being provided.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if this is a preemptive strike against the time where TTS can actually compete quality wise with traditional audiobooks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Okay but a built in feature of a K2 or DX is the ability to read the text of a book also -- so it should include a DTB -- after all you are buying the book.... How is that any different?
> 
> Publishers negotiate for and are granted rights based upon the medium that the book will be offered in -- your opinion as to whether the audio of TTS is in competition with an true audio book is really irrelevant. The fact of the matter is you purchased a book in E-Form and that's what is being provided.


Because people buy Kindles strictly so they don't have to buy a DTB. That's what the technology is for. The e-book is an alternative to the DTB. No one buys (at least I can't imagine anyone would) an e-book to substitute an audio book. I find it annoying that publishers are controlling a function the Kindle has.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

People buy paper books. . . .expecting to be able to read them

People buy e-books. . .expecting to be able to read them on the device for which they were purchased.

People buy audio books. . . .expecting to be able to 'read' them by listening.

It is clear to me that these are 3 completely different formats.  But I can see people buying all 3 formats:  paper for the beach or to show off on shelves, e-book for usual reading, and audio for a a time when it's not possible to read with one's eyes.

I think the core question is:  Is Kindle's TTS capability effectively the same as an audio book.  That is what the publishers are arguing:  Because of TTS, people might not buy audio books when they otherwise would have.  Others argue that the TTS capability is just an "accessibility" function -- no different than closed captioning on TV or a TTS program on your computer.

I have to say I can see both points of view.  No, TTS is not nearly as good as a well done audio book, but it might get there some day -- they're improving the algorithms all the time.  (And I've heard some pretty bad audiobooks:  some authors should stick to writing and not read their stuff aloud. )  OTOH, if they're device allows it, why shouldn't a person be able to continue reading when circumstances are such that eyes on a book is not advised -- say, driving.  Why should they have to buy a second copy of the book to do that. . .and deal with "where was I" in each different format?

I suppose that, at some point, I expect it'll be decided in the courts.  Until then, I expect it will be courteously discussed on KindleBoards!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Because people buy Kindles strictly so they don't have to buy a DTB. That's what the technology is for. The e-book is an alternative to the DTB. No one buys (at least I can't imagine anyone would) an e-book to substitute an audio book. I find it annoying that publishers are controlling a function the Kindle has.


That's where we disagree -- I don't see it as publishers controlling a function the Kindle has -- Kindle still has TTS -- the publishers are simply choosing to assert their rights to different versions (or mediums) of the intellectual property they own the rights to.

You have to really get over the issue of whether its a substitute for an audio book, or is in competition with an audio book, or for that matter that the Kindle has the capability of performing one function or another -- none of that is really relevant or germane to the issue. 
The publishers have negotiated the rights to publish a book in print, electronic, and audio format -- what you are asking them to do is surrender the rights to one of those mediums simply because you chose to purchase another of those mediums. Some publishers are willing to do so -- others are not. To me I see no difference between demanding that a publisher surrender their rights to the audio medium because I bought an electronic medium than demanding they surrender their rights to a print medium because I purchased an audio medium or an electronic medium. Its the same REGARDLESS of the mediums involved. And dispite assertions to the contrary TTS does indeed qualify as an audio format.

As for a boycott -- you can certainly boycott any one you like for whatever reasons you wish -- right wrong or indifferent. I just find it unfair to single out a publisher for boycott for trying to protect the right they negotiated for -- anymore than boycotting a publisher because they don't give away e-books for free with the purchase of a DTB or vice versa.

I fully respect your right to boycott whomever you wish, I'm simply saying I'll not participate in it because, to me, it is an issue in which there is no reason for a boycott -- in my eyes the publisher is not doing anything except protecting the right they own.

.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

So don't participate, no one is twisting your arm. Clearly the vast majority of us don't agree with your hypothesis and I don't appreciate you telling people to "get over it".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> And dispite assertions to the contrary TTS does indeed qualify as an audio format.


It is _an_ audio format, but, _legally_, is it equivalent to what you get when you purchase an audio book. Until that is decided, probably in the courts, I think one can validly argue either side.

Anyone want to start a debate club? 

And let's keep it courteous folks


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

what I'd prefer is an ignore feature.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> So don't participate, no one is twisting your arm. Clearly the vast majority of us don't agree with your hypothesis and I don't appreciate you telling people to "get over it".


Okay -- guess we pushed a hot button there.

Please excuse me for expressing an opinion on this board that is contrary to what YOU happen to believe.
Its unfortunate that you wish to take offense to others expressing their opinions.

And Ann, I would suspect that TTS meets the legal definition of audio book.


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

I personally don't care who is right or who is wrong or what the legal implications of any of this happen to be. I don't wish to debate, don't bother worring about opinions that don't agree with mine, or don't wish to convert anyone on this board.

What I do believe, regarding this issue, is this: If I have purchased a device that has TTS capability and if this capability is important to me (which it is), i will not purchase media for this device which intentionally blocks this functionality. No, I will not buy audiobooks of my faves, no, I will not "deal with it" or "get over it", no, I do not care who is protecting what rights. I simply will not support their business when their business decision runs contrary to my needs (or wants). Sign me up... no money to Random House. NONE.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> That's where we disagree -- I don't see it as publishers controlling a function the Kindle has -- Kindle still has TTS -- the publishers are simply choosing to assert their rights to different versions (or mediums) of the intellectual property they own the rights to.
> 
> You have to really get over the issue of whether its a substitute for an audio book, or is in competition with an audio book, or for that matter that the Kindle has the capability of performing one function or another -- none of that is really relevant or germane to the issue.
> The publishers have negotiated the rights to publish a book in print, electronic, and audio format -- what you are asking them to do is surrender the rights to one of those mediums simply because you chose to purchase another of those mediums. Some publishers are willing to do so -- others are not. To me I see no difference between demanding that a publisher surrender their rights to the audio medium because I bought an electronic medium than demanding they surrender their rights to a print medium because I purchased an audio medium or an electronic medium. Its the same REGARDLESS of the mediums involved. And dispite assertions to the contrary TTS does indeed qualify as an audio format.
> ...


We definitely disagree on this issue: By not allowing TTS, I do feel they're interfering with my Kindle's functions as I cannot use every feature the Kindle allows for.

I find I can't get over the fact that TTS is nothing like an audio book. In my mind, this is the whole point, and something I imagine we'll also continue to disagree about. When I buy an audio book, I don't hope that the author opted for a robotic voice for me to listen to (I love Stephen Hawking, but I don't want him to read to me about the universe in a nutshell). If that were the case, I'd return it the same day.

If the audio on the Kindle had the same person reading as in the audio books, then obviously there would be a problem.
If the audio books were available in TTS to buy, then I could understand a problem there as well. As far as I'm aware, though, they're not.

I feel TTS is a harmless function that in no way steps on the toes of actual audio books. The only thing they have in common is you can listen to them. But then, when I was read a bedtime story, I was also listening to that. Why not force parents to buy the audio books for their children to listen to or have teachers buy the audio books instead of reading to students? In a way, all these people are possible audio book buyers that cheated the system by reading it aloud themselves. Where is the line drawn?

Regarding boycotting: In this respect I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree, not that it really matters in the large scheme of things, I suppose. People will do and say what they want and publishers will take one path or the other.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Where is the line drawn?


You can still read your Kindle out loud to yourself.  



AddieLove said:


> Regarding boycotting: In this respect I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagree, not that it really matters in the large scheme of things, I suppose. People will do and say what they want and publishers will take one path or the other.


I agree Addie -- and I appreciate your comments. Have a great Kindle Day!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> You can still read your Kindle out loud to yourself.


Thank goodness for that! 



Tip10 said:


> I agree Addie -- and I appreciate your comments. Have a great Kindle Day!


I very much enjoyed our little debate, and I'm very thankful it stayed courteous between us.
Hope your rest of the day is great, too!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

docjered said:


> I personally don't care who is right or who is wrong or what the legal implications of any of this happen to be. I don't wish to debate, don't bother worring about opinions that don't agree with mine, or don't wish to convert anyone on this board.


WOW! Extreme postmodern relativism?  That sounds a little narcissistic....

Personally, I learned a lot from the discussion and am glad that people want to hash it out and come to a better understanding of the problem. I don't think we live in a world where truth does not exist and everyone's opinion is equally unimportant.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Never Engage in a Battle of Wits With an Unarmed Person

wow, tip I guess I should have read your sig before I replied to you earlier. Thanks for the disclaimer, I'll take it to heart from now on.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that Amazon even started this by including TTS in K2 and KDX.  That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm sorry that Amazon even started this by including TTS in K2 and KDX. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



Now if we only had a time machine ...


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> WOW! Extreme postmodern relativism?  That sounds a little narcissistic....
> 
> Personally, I learned a lot from the discussion and am glad that people want to hash it out and come to a better understanding of the problem. I don't think we live in a world where truth does not exist and everyone's opinion is equally unimportant.


My statement as quoted above applies to this particular issue. Perhaps I should expound. One of the deciding factors for me in purchasing the K2 was the TTS feature. As I understood it at the time, individual authors could choose to disable this feature and I could choose to ignore these authors. Now it seems, a large group of authors are forced to accept this limitation which affects my reading purchases. I drive an hour and a half one way to work every day on a country highway where I have to watch for deer the whole way. I love to continue my "reading" through TTS. Also, I am not getting any younger ( I am the oldest living member of my family at 56). I am hopefully building a library for the rest of my life and would like to be able to continue to use my Kindle even if my eyes grow too feeble for long reading stints or if I am lying in a hospital bed and trying to pass the time without staring at the ceiling mounted television. So, whether this is an economical, legal, moral or rights question, I will stick to adding books to my library that have the TTS feature that affected my original purchase decision, enabled.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a non-issue to me.  What I really don't like is when publishers don't allow a kindle edition at all.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

docjered said:


> My statement as quoted above applies to this particular issue. Perhaps I should expound. One of the deciding factors for me in purchasing the K2 was the TTS feature. As I understood it at the time, individual authors could choose to disable this feature and I could choose to ignore these authors. Now it seems, a large group of authors are forced to accept this limitation which affects my reading purchases. I drive an hour and a half one way to work every day on a country highway where I have to watch for deer the whole way. I love to continue my "reading" through TTS. Also, I am not getting any younger ( I am the oldest living member of my family at 56). I am hopefully building a library for the rest of my life and would like to be able to continue to use my Kindle even if my eyes grow too feeble for long reading stints or if I am lying in a hospital bed and trying to pass the time without staring at the ceiling mounted television. So, whether this is an economical, legal, moral or rights question, I will stick to adding books to my library that have the TTS feature that affected my original purchase decision, enabled.


Now those are good points!
I would also reccomend podiobooks/podcasts (available on iTunes or www.podiobooks.com)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

In coming into this I knew I'd be in the minority, and I am -- and that's fine -- everybody is entitled to their opinions. 
I've enjoyed exchanging viewpoints with most on here and the fact that, for the most part, its been without a plethora of snide comments that add nothing to the discussion.

I do notice, however, one interesting point -- we've not really heard from any of our authors on the issue.  Any of you authors out there care to weigh in with comments?


----------

